# REVIEWS



## Far from newbie (Mar 3, 2022)

Yes, it’s THAT time of year again.  TL wrote self reviews and had a meeting a month ago about tm calibration.  Not a word since.  Anyone been told procedure/dates for this year ?  Each year the whole process seems more streamlined.  Does anyone know if there Is much required in the way of comments this year ?


----------



## Yetive (Mar 4, 2022)

Not much. Dates etc were in the planner (January?). April planner for links to scripts etc.


----------



## NightHuntress (Mar 9, 2022)

We were told that once again there is no form to fill out however when we are giving reviews we should still give the team member honest feedback and list some strengths and opportunities. Seems to me it would make sense to bring back the guided form to fill out. Don’t we owe it to our team to take the time to actually put thought into their review?
On another note- anyone heard about review percentages being more on a “sliding scale” this year? Instead of your typical 1% , 3% , 5% or whatever they are?


----------



## Dream Baby (Mar 9, 2022)

The funny thing about my past reviews if you really have no idea what I do or even what department I work.

They are so vague.

IMHO that any company that does reviews for everyone the SAME TIME EVERY YEAR proves they mean nothing.


----------



## SugarSugar (Mar 9, 2022)

Is Target still doing the top performer bonus and can a person get it more than once?


----------



## Rarejem (Mar 9, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> The funny thing about my past reviews if you really have no idea what I do or even what department I work.
> 
> They are so vague.
> 
> IMHO that any company that does reviews for everyone the SAME TIME EVERY YEAR proves they mean nothing.


THIS.  Last year my review was not written by my tl or etl and was delivered by someone that I have never worked with. Totally meant nothing with regard to being a review of my work and the raise was my chosen spot on the company bell curve. Why bother?


----------



## NightHuntress (Mar 9, 2022)

SugarSugar said:


> Is Target still doing the top performer bonus and can a person get it more than once?


That’s only given in the fall to my knowledge and yes you can get it more then once. There is a bonus given in the spring at reviews to all the TL’s based on that store’s performance and numbers.


----------



## Dream Baby (Mar 9, 2022)

Rarejem said:


> THIS.  Last year my review was not written by my tl or etl and was delivered by someone that I have never worked with. Totally meant nothing with regard to being a review of my work and the raise was my chosen spot on the company bell curve. Why bother?


My department's best TM didn't get the highest raise but the newest TM.

He was actually great but left anyway.


----------



## YugTegrat (Mar 9, 2022)

Are we back to the increases from before last year or did the adjusted percentages stick around for another year?


----------



## RWTM (Mar 9, 2022)

Are they bringing back reviews 🏆


----------



## RWTM (Mar 9, 2022)

SugarSugar said:


> Is Target still doing the top performer bonus and can a person get it more than once?


They better be


----------



## BackupTL (Mar 10, 2022)

targetuser said:


> We were told that once again there is no form to fill out however when we are giving reviews we should still give the team member honest feedback and list some strengths and opportunities. Seems to me it would make sense to bring back the guided form to fill out. Don’t we owe it to our team to take the time to actually put thought into their review?
> On another note- anyone heard about review percentages being more on a “sliding scale” this year? Instead of your typical 1% , 3% , 5% or whatever they are?


TL+ now have a "no rating" review but are reviewed on a grid called a 9-box calibration, which is essentially a graph with 2 axis and ratings from "bad-bad" to "good-good".

TM reviews are still 1-3. Bad, good, great. Haven't checked percentages for increases but they're probably the same as always


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 10, 2022)

BackupTL said:


> TL+ now have a "no rating" review but are reviewed on a grid called a 9-box calibration, which is essentially a graph with 2 axis and ratings from "bad-bad" to "good-good".
> 
> TM reviews are still 1-3. Bad, good, great. Haven't checked percentages for increases but they're probably the same as always


What are the two axes?


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Mar 10, 2022)

I usually get mine after my raise has shown up on my check and I pester my ETL for a week.....


----------



## ION the Prize (Mar 10, 2022)

KarmaToBurn said:


> I usually get mine after my raise has shown up on my check and I pester my ETL for a week.....


What the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 10, 2022)

ION the Prize said:


> What the hell is wrong with you?


That's pretty vicious.  Some people actually do want to know what their review contains.


----------



## ION the Prize (Mar 10, 2022)

Tessa120 said:


> That's pretty vicious ...



Don't mean to sound vicious.



Tessa120 said:


> Some people actually do want to know what their review contains.



My experience with reviews is much like Dream Baby's:



Dream Baby said:


> The funny thing about my past reviews if you really have no idea what I do or even what department I work.



It's painful watching my team leader try to read copypasta out loud.

If there are team leaders who actually take the time to put some thought into their reviews so that there's benefit for everyone all around, awesome!


----------



## Dream Baby (Mar 11, 2022)

ION the Prize said:


> Don't mean to sound vicious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's great that some TLs put the time into the reviews but then have to basically give you a grade of A, C, or F.


----------



## NightHuntress (Mar 11, 2022)

I hate that there are only 3 grading levels for TM reviews. But even when I was a team member I wanted to know WHY I was being given what I was. What was I doing great at, what was I doing okay at, and what I needed to improve on. I have team members that could care less and it’s just about the dollar amount for them but I also have team members that do want to know. When we do calibrations we discuss why we feel a TM belongs in a certain rating. We owe it to them to explain that in their review. On a side note though TM’s shouldn’t be surprised by their review score if the leader is doing accountability and check ins.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Mar 11, 2022)

Love giving reviews, can't wait. Only one of them is going to be a heartbreaker, a great TM who got DEO as a relative noob the previous year, but then had some serious attitude problems last year, since improved. My SETL partner and I voted for a DEO for them again, but the ETLs needed to cut one, and this TM got the cut. I feel like I should have argued harder, but honestly nobody else deserved a DIO so hard luck. I hope they don't quit, they're going to be devastated.

Having 1-4 or 1-5 scale would help for these tough ones.


----------



## MrT (Mar 11, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> It's great that some TLs put the time into the reviews but then have to basically give you a grade of A, C, or F.


I would if i could.  The etls and sd did the reviews for tms.  We had some input but i wont know what the tm actually got until i go into that review with them 🙃.  Also i dont have time to do them so im glad my etl did it tbf.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 11, 2022)

KarmaToBurn said:


> I usually get mine after my raise has shown up on my check and I pester my ETL for a week.....


Pretty sad.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 11, 2022)

Xanatos said:


> What are the two axes?


Performance and potential.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Mar 11, 2022)

NotCynicalYet said:


> Love giving reviews, can't wait. Only one of them is going to be a heartbreaker, a great TM who got DEO as a relative noob the previous year, but then had some serious attitude problems last year, since improved. My SETL partner and I voted for a DEO for them again, but the ETLs needed to cut one, and this TM got the cut. I feel like I should have argued harder, but honestly nobody else deserved a DIO so hard luck. I hope they don't quit, they're going to be devastated.
> 
> Having 1-4 or 1-5 scale would help for these tough ones.



"hey guy, last year I told you to work hard and improve.  You totally did that but we're giving you a shitty score anyway because giving you an actual score would cost Target an extra 12 dollars this year and _they just can't afford that_.  Sorry about your luck kid"


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Mar 11, 2022)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> "hey guy, last year I told you to work hard and improve.  You totally did that but we're giving you a shitty score anyway because giving you an actual score would cost Target an extra 12 dollars this year and _they just can't afford that_.  Sorry about your luck kid"


Yeah basically. This TM deserves it, the cream rose to the top last year and this person is clearly above the other 2s. It's unfair but when the spots are limited the ETLs had to throw one on the altar and the rest were inscrutable.


----------



## countingsheep (Mar 11, 2022)

I dont even care about reviews nit even the so called raise. They get errased anyway when wages gonuo ans boom back to the bottomo. I fail to see the point of these things at all jua put it on my check and let me keeping pulling the god awful amount of ofos thanks


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Mar 12, 2022)

NotCynicalYet said:


> Yeah basically. This TM deserves it, the cream rose to the top last year and this person is clearly above the other 2s. It's unfair but when the spots are limited the ETLs had to throw one on the altar and the rest were inscrutable.


The fact that you are limited by budget is absurd in its own right.

What if you had an entire store of top performers that blew it out of the water?  They'd all get shitty reviews and quit.

"Meet me in the middle"says the dishonest man. I take half a step forward and he takes one step back.  "Meet me in the middle" says the dishonest man.


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 12, 2022)

Several of our former good TL's were fair and honest and knew what they were doing.  It's hard to keep a straight face when you're being reviewed by an arrogant, angry stupid piece of shit who can't write a coherent sentence let alone act in a fair and civil manner.   The one I am referencing didn't last long at all.  Our first wave of ETL's were terrific as were our TL's.


----------



## Dream Baby (Mar 12, 2022)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> The fact that you are limited by budget is absurd in its own right.
> 
> What if you had an entire store of top performers that blew it out of the water?  They'd all get shitty reviews and quit.
> 
> "Meet me in the middle"says the dishonest man. I take half a step forward and he takes one step back.  "Meet me in the middle" says the dishonest man.


A friend of mine is a financial analyst.

He was graded the highest in every category.

He raise was 2.5% because of "budget".

He is looking for another job.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Mar 12, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> A friend of mine is a financial analyst.
> 
> He was graded the highest in every category.
> 
> ...


I was saying in another thread this is just the industry standard of how it's done.

Which leads to turnover and higher onboarding costs but shareholders are far too shortsighted to care about the longer game.


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 12, 2022)

If they don't care for you, if you have a functional successful family life, a successful child and they don't they will give you a shit review.  Immature jealousy.  It's historic.  Nothing new.  Target is no different.


----------



## Dream Baby (Mar 12, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> If they don't care for you, if you have a functional successful family life, a successful child and they don't they will give you a shit review.  Immature jealousy.  It's historic.  Nothing new.  Target is no different.


Great point.

Our ETL just left and they won't have a replacement for over six weeks.

Target has to find someone that is willing to work 70 hours a week AND is salaried.


----------



## VMGqueen (Mar 14, 2022)

Exactly. Our ETL left in October and STILL can't find a replacement.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 14, 2022)

are ODTMs still not eligible?


----------



## Yetive (Mar 14, 2022)

Correct


----------



## idkwhattodo (Mar 14, 2022)

NotCynicalYet said:


> Yeah basically. This TM deserves it, the cream rose to the top last year and this person is clearly above the other 2s. It's unfair but when the spots are limited the ETLs had to throw one on the altar and the rest were inscrutable.


This actually happened to me a few years ago. My TL delivered it like I got DEO because that’s what was agreed on and then she flipped to the last page and was like “wtf this isn’t right???” and she checked with ETL and they said they needed to cut and I was the newest, so that’s how they chose.

It was mainly just awkward for my TL delivering it to me. She felt so bad and was pissed off about the decision and the poor communication.


----------



## greatteam (Mar 14, 2022)

I was always fair in my reviews and judged people more on what they did right than what they did wrong. My peers did not. I wrote personal reviews that made the team at least feel valued if they were only going to get a 2% raise. My peers did not. 

I was always overridden by my leadership so on multiple occasions someone got the highest during our leadership discussion and ended up getting middle of the road during the actual review. Those were not my favorite conversations.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Mar 15, 2022)

Far from newbie said:


> Yes, it’s THAT time of year again.  TL wrote self reviews and had a meeting a month ago about tm calibration.  Not a word since.  Anyone been told procedure/dates for this year ?  Each year the whole process seems more streamlined.  Does anyone know if there Is much required in the way of comments this year ?


Haven’t heard anything, Really reviews don’t mean shit tbh, Just opinions from your TL’s and they don’t always speak facts. When I had my first one last year, Some of it was bullshit that came out of my old ETL’s mouth, Might be the same with my newer one, Idk.


----------



## DBZ (Mar 15, 2022)

Target reviews are some dumb. Last year my ETL HR printed off the reviews and gave them to my TL. She picks me first and starts telling me that I more or less got a 2 and my raise was whatever it was. I was suspect, because I knew I was getting a DEO, so I asked to look at it and showed her the damn date. It was the previous years. We look around and I find another pile of reviews and point them out. Those were the current ones. All of a sudden I was amazing and was getting the highest raise. This year, I'm expecting a 2 LOL bc I'm not one of my ETLs favorites.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 15, 2022)

So Tl or etl don’t have much of a say in tm reviews ? I had to go to bat for a team member to get a dio instead of deo with the sd . The sd was like no toy dbo killed it on q4 and I’m like so what also the dbo called out half of the q4 and he was like but she comp 21% and I was like no it wasn’t the dbo is was the fact that I had inbound stock 8 pallets a night and asking 2 dbos on toys on top of the main dbo. And I said I’m sorry but this is based on a year and not q4.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Mar 16, 2022)

DBZ said:


> Target reviews are some dumb. Last year my ETL HR printed off the reviews and gave them to my TL. She picks me first and starts telling me that I more or less got a 2 and my raise was whatever it was. I was suspect, because I knew I was getting a DEO, so I asked to look at it and showed her the damn date. It was the previous years. We look around and I find another pile of reviews and point them out. Those were the current ones. All of a sudden I was amazing and was getting the highest raise. This year, I'm expecting a 2 LOL bc I'm not one of my ETLs favorites.


Yep exactly, Bias ass company and I laugh at the people who say it’s a great and fair company cus it’s definitely not. It has its good but not a whole lot.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Mar 16, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> Several of our former good TL's were fair and honest and knew what they were doing.  It's hard to keep a straight face when you're being reviewed by an arrogant, angry stupid piece of shit who can't write a coherent sentence let alone act in a fair and civil manner.   The one I am referencing didn't last long at all.  Our first wave of ETL's were terrific as were our TL's.


Yep, same here... Target's policy of hiring leadership straight out of college needs to change. These kids are arrogant, stupid, and treat everyone below them like trash... ETLs and especially SDs nned to have some actual experience... What is taught in College in no way translates to the reality of retail


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 16, 2022)

I never had any issues with the newly minted ETL's.  We did with a 50+ yr old.  She didn't last long.


----------



## nicnispa106 (Mar 29, 2022)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Yep, same here... Target's policy of hiring leadership straight out of college needs to change. These kids are arrogant, stupid, and treat everyone below them like trash... ETLs and especially SDs nned to have some actual experience... What is taught in College in no way translates to the reality of retail


Our new SD has been with the company for 15 years and came up from a TM. She was my mentor when she was a SrTL. She's not only a terrible leader but a terrible human. She is so toxic and gaslights the hell out of the team.


----------



## jackandcat (Mar 30, 2022)

With inflation now running over 8%, I anticipate many TMs (including myself) will jump ship after being offered a pathetic 2.5% raie, which is a spit in the face given the huge price hikes we see around us (including merchandise at Target, as well as gasoline, health expenses etc)  So much for the much-ballyhooed TM Stabilization program.


----------



## Inboundbeast (Mar 30, 2022)

I haven’t had my review yet but a lot of my peers aren’t too happy with their raises and many TM’s are also unhappy with theirs. HQ either needs to share some of these ridiculous profits with their store teams through merit increases or give us the payroll to take on these larger sales and workload


----------



## Panda13 (Mar 30, 2022)

A 2.5% raise with inflation like it is equals a pay cut. And leads all likley get bonus for the great year Spot had.


----------



## sunnydays (Mar 30, 2022)

leads get bonuses based on sales and payroll which is store dependent


----------



## Dream Baby (Mar 30, 2022)

Panda13 said:


> A 2.5% raise with inflation like it is equals a pay cut. And leads all likley get bonus for the great year Spot had.


Does Target store management gets bonuses for not using allocated hours?

Target thinks cutting hours is the same as saving money.

For example you are NOT saving money when you pay an ETL to pick OPUs

Also OPUs get a ton of INFs (especially in grocery) because the item they are looking for is buried in and huge pallet because no one was scheduled.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 30, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> Does Target store management gets bonuses for not using allocated hours?
> 
> Target thinks cutting hours is the same as saving money.
> 
> ...


TLs and up get a bonus for spending either exactly the amount of allocated hours for the year or under, which means they’re going to try to get as close to it as possible without going over. There is no incentive to spending any less than that.

TLs get either $250 or $500 for making payroll, depending on some other factors. So it’s not huge for us. Honestly I would rather just be allowed to spend whatever payroll I feel like is needed than get a one time payment of $500. The problem is that we’d get yelled at for overspending payroll. We are going to try to make payroll whether there is a bonus or not, so I don’t understand why they even bother giving us a bonus.


----------



## MrT (Mar 30, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> Does Target store management gets bonuses for not using allocated hours?
> 
> Target thinks cutting hours is the same as saving money.
> 
> ...


They dont get a bonus on being under payroll just meeting payroll.  If they were under 20000 hours or 2 hours same bonus


----------



## happygoth (Mar 30, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> Does Target store management gets bonuses for not using allocated hours?
> 
> Target thinks cutting hours is the same as saving money.
> 
> ...


It may end up costing them in the long run due to mistakes and loss of sales, but having someone who is already in the building doing a job instead of paying someone else does save them payroll, which I have pointed out before. At least in my store, it is obvious that they are willing to sacrifice some things getting done in order to focus on jobs that are measured by metrics. If the ETL doesn't get to something, they will deal with it at a later date - but they have absolutely saved money on payroll, at least on that day.


----------



## sunnydays (Mar 30, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> Does Target store management gets bonuses for not using allocated hours?


no


Dream Baby said:


> Target thinks cutting hours is the same as saving money.


it is; payroll is generally considered one of the most controllable expenses in retail. it's as true at target as it has been at the like 6 other retail corporations i've worked at


----------



## happygoth (Mar 30, 2022)

sunnydays said:


> no
> 
> it is; payroll is generally considered one of the most controllable expenses in retail. it's as true at target as it has been at the like 6 other retail corporations i've worked at


Yup and many/most SDs will do what they have to do to save on payroll, even if it means the salesfloor looks like ass and there are carts of reshop everywhere, which is what we've been dealing with for awhile now.


----------



## YugTegrat (Mar 30, 2022)

Inboundbeast said:


> I haven’t had my review yet but a lot of my peers aren’t too happy with their raises and many TM’s are also unhappy with theirs. HQ either needs to share some of these ridiculous profits with their store teams through merit increases or give us the payroll to take on these larger sales and workload


It sounds like they kept the same percentages as last year. Instead of going back up to 5% for DEO, it's 4% again.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Mar 30, 2022)

sunnydays said:


> leads get bonuses based on sales and payroll which is store dependent


And most of the time all they do is stand around and micromanage smh.


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 13, 2022)

Truth be told, much of each store's "increased sales" (this year compared to prior year) directly results from inflationary price increases.  
If inflation continues to get worse, consumers will "cut back" on unnecessary spending out of necessity. This will slow the "increased sales" trend. This is what happens when the economy goes into a recession.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Apr 13, 2022)

jackandcat said:


> Truth be told, much of each store's "increased sales" (this year compared to prior year) directly results from inflationary price increases.
> If inflation continues to get worse, consumers will "cut back" on unnecessary spending out of necessity. This will slow the "increased sales" trend. This is what happens when the economy goes into a recession.


Yep and we can than Joe Biden for it plus the shit going on with Russia and Ukraine for it.


----------



## BurgerBob (Apr 13, 2022)

Xanatos said:


> TLs and up get a bonus for spending either exactly the amount of allocated hours for the year or under, which means they’re going to try to get as close to it as possible without going over. There is no incentive to spending any less than that.
> 
> TLs get either $250 or $500 for making payroll, depending on some other factors. So it’s not huge for us. Honestly I would rather just be allowed to spend whatever payroll I feel like is needed than get a one time payment of $500. The problem is that we’d get yelled at for overspending payroll. We are going to try to make payroll whether there is a bonus or not, so I don’t understand why they even bother giving us a bonus.


You not meeting payroll i guess affects the bonuses above you.


----------



## SugarSugar (Apr 13, 2022)

Is there such a thing as a limit on DEOs that can be given out?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 13, 2022)

SugarSugar said:


> Is there such a thing as a limit on DEOs that can be given out?


Yes. 🙁


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Apr 13, 2022)

SugarSugar said:


> Is there such a thing as a limit on DEOs that can be given out?


This is a question that ETLs will always take a long pause before answering.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 14, 2022)

There are guidelines, not hard limits.


----------



## YugTegrat (Apr 14, 2022)

Yetive said:


> There are guidelines, not hard limits.


It depends. If you can back up your actions through the leadership chain, there are no hard limits. If you can't give your DSD a solid reason for why you went over budget, you've hit a brick wall.


----------



## versionDefect (Apr 14, 2022)

KarmaToBurn said:


> These kids are arrogant, stupid, and treat everyone below them like trash


my experience is the opposite. The ETLs that have done this for a bit have been the ones some of the bitchiest.

Our newest ETL (fucking cunt this woman is) worked for target since 2007 and JUST became a ETL ( no school ).


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 15, 2022)

versionDefect said:


> my experience is the opposite. The ETLs that have done this for a bit have been the ones some of the bitchiest.
> 
> Our newest ETL (fucking cunt this woman is) worked for target since 2007 and JUST became a ETL ( no school ).


From TM to ETL in ONLY FIFTEEN YEARS! /s


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 15, 2022)

Got my review today. My TL, bless his heart had not a single positive thing to say. Just complained that my attitiude was too negative and that I need to be quicker to respond to fulfillment backup requests. And, then, he handed me a piece of paper that said DEO. So, about those fulfillment backup requests and my attitude: fuck off.

My TL is an idiot by the way.


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 15, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> From TM to ETL in ONLY FIFTEEN YEARS! /s


Sounds like this person should NOT have been made ETL.  The correct decision made for 14 years and suddenly - a poor choice made.   It could be that filling the positions have become so difficult that even those NOT qualified are being placed - and the stores are showing it.  We also have a new ETL, or two, or three, that are NOT the caliber we used to have.  Pity us, things are bad.  Poor decisions have put us where we are- in a shit show.


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 15, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> Got my review today. My TL, bless his heart had not a single positive thing to say. Just complained that my attitiude was too negative and that I need to be quicker to respond to fulfillment backup requests. And, then, he handed me a piece of paper that said DEO. So, about those fulfillment backup requests and my attitude: fuck off.
> 
> My TL is an idiot by the way.


Good for you seasonaldude !  I am glad that your SD recognized your worth even if your TL didn’t.  Possibly jealous are they ?


----------



## versionDefect (Apr 16, 2022)

Far from newbie said:


> Sounds like this person should NOT have been made ETL.  The correct decision made for 14 years and suddenly - a poor choice made.   It could be that filling the positions have become so difficult that even those NOT qualified are being placed - and the stores are showing it.  We also have a new ETL, or two, or three, that are NOT the caliber we used to have.  Pity us, things are bad.  Poor decisions have put us where we are- in a shit show.


she was friends with the sd before he was an SD


----------



## balthrop (Apr 16, 2022)

so is it bad that the person who gave me my review started to cry?


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 16, 2022)

versionDefect said:


> she was friends with the sd before he was an SD


Seems like a risky move for the SD career wise.

My ETL is supposedly not being replaced until a newly minted college graduate to finish their internship.

It seems Target can't get a TL to become an ETL because of the switch from hourly (with overtime) to salaried isn't worth it.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 16, 2022)

Everyone talks about how cutting hours leads to higher bonuses. Fact is, promoting within your store leads to promotions for yourself.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 16, 2022)

Yetive said:


> Everyone talks about how cutting hours leads to higher bonuses. Fact is, promoting within your store leads to promotions for yourself.


But it doesn’t. The store only needs to make payroll by 1. All SDs understand that if they don’t use all the hours given, they will be given less next year. They also understand that using every hour given gets the most accomplished which drives sales. 
Im tired of people thinking SDs are saving thousands of hours to cushion their bonus. It just isn’t true AT ALL!


----------



## Yetive (Apr 16, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> But it doesn’t. The store only needs to make payroll by 1. All SDs understand that if they don’t use all the hours given, they will be given less next year. They also understand that using every hour given gets the most accomplished which drives sales.
> Im tired of people thinking SDs are saving thousands of hours to cushion their bonus. It just isn’t true AT ALL!


Oh, I know this.  I just think team members focus on payroll so much when it is not ever a store decision to use fewer hours than they absolutely have to.  I find leader churn to be more concerning--promote, promote, promote--don't train, don't train, don't train--term, term, term--promote, promote, promote.  For whatever reason, promoting people is seen as a good thing while actually training them for the job and supporting them through their first year is not.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 16, 2022)

Btw I wasn’t saying you think that way. Just that I’m tired of reading peoples comments assuming that.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 16, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Btw I wasn’t saying you think that way. Just that I’m tired of reading peoples comments assuming that.


You are correct. But the mgt says we’re are over hours & need to make cuts.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Apr 16, 2022)

Is there anywhere to see the review score or the axis they score you on or anything aside from the write up you leader gives you?  I'm a TL.


----------



## NightHuntress (Apr 16, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> From TM to ETL in ONLY FIFTEEN YEARS! /s


There could be many reasons why it took this long. There could be the very real possibility that this person only got promoted to ETL now because they were friends with the SD and Target was desperate as some assume.
But you know for some, maybe they are comfortable in their role and it works with their current family situation (little ones at home, need a change in role, etc) and as time passes and things change they go for a promotion. Not everyone goes from TM to ETL super fast and that’s okay. Doesn’t mean they are all crappy leaders.


----------



## Tacopie (Apr 17, 2022)

I know we are allowed to discuss our pay but can we discuss other TM’s pay? 
At the store I work at each department got to choose a level 3 pay raise which is 10%. Everyone is talking about which one’s got the level 3. One guy told everyone he is now making $16.50 and all the other TM in his department are now slacking big time. Even saying let Mr. $16.50 handle it. 
Can they get in trouble for talking about who makes what?


----------



## Anelmi (Apr 17, 2022)

Level 3 tier Is 10%? Seriously? I'm pretty sure it is only 4%.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 17, 2022)

Tacopie said:


> I know we are allowed to discuss our pay but can we discuss other TM’s pay?
> At the store I work at each department got to choose a level 3 pay raise which is 10%. Everyone is talking about which one’s got the level 3. One guy told everyone he is now making $16.50 and all the other TM in his department are now slacking big time. Even saying let Mr. $16.50 handle it.
> Can they get in trouble for talking about who makes what?


Federal law protects employees' right to talk about their pay...or lack thereof.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 17, 2022)

Tacopie said:


> I know we are allowed to discuss our pay but can we discuss other TM’s pay?
> At the store I work at each department got to choose a level 3 pay raise which is 10%. Everyone is talking about which one’s got the level 3. One guy told everyone he is now making $16.50 and all the other TM in his department are now slacking big time. Even saying let Mr. $16.50 handle it.
> Can they get in trouble for talking about who makes what?


This TM is lying. The highest was 4%


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 17, 2022)

Anelmi said:


> Level 3 tier Is 10%? Seriously? I'm pretty sure it is only 4%.


This.
DEO is only 4%.


----------



## Tacopie (Apr 18, 2022)

redeye58 said:


> This.
> DEO is only 4%.


Wow. Why would someone lie? Wow. Thank you. 
Can we discuss other people pay??


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 18, 2022)

Tacopie said:


> Wow. Why would someone lie? Wow. Thank you.
> Can we discuss other people pay??



You are allowed to talk about your pay.
It is Federal law.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 18, 2022)

redeye58 said:


> This.
> DEO is only 4%.


Same here.


----------



## Tacopie (Apr 18, 2022)

Anelmi said:


> Level 3 tier Is 10%? Seriously? I'm pretty sure it is only 4%.


He told the truth today! 60 cents instead of 1.50.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Apr 20, 2022)

I got a lousy 2%.   Lowest raise I've Ever gotten in the by far.   Last year was 4%, year before 6%.

Im going to start calling in sick, be late on my MIRs, fill sweeps halfway, etc. ....nah, cant do any of that, but with the crazy year we've had, 2% was a slap.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 20, 2022)

TargetOldTimer said:


> I got a lousy 2%.   Lowest raise I've Ever gotten in the by far.   Last year was 4%, year before 6%.
> 
> Im going to start calling in sick, be late on my MIRs, fill sweeps halfway, etc. ....nah, cant do any of that, but with the crazy year we've had, 2% was a slap.


Did you get a DIO or ION?


----------



## Zxy123456 (Apr 20, 2022)

TargetOldTimer said:


> I got a lousy 2%.   Lowest raise I've Ever gotten in the by far.   Last year was 4%, year before 6%.
> 
> Im going to start calling in sick, be late on my MIRs, fill sweeps halfway, etc. ....nah, cant do any of that, but with the crazy year we've had, 2% was a slap.


I got DIO and 2% better than last year IOn. Year before that I had DIO.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 20, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Did you get a DIO or ION?


2% is DIO


----------



## KirbyKirbs (Apr 20, 2022)

TargetOldTimer said:


> I got a lousy 2%.   Lowest raise I've Ever gotten in the by far.   Last year was 4%, year before 6%.
> 
> Im going to start calling in sick, be late on my MIRs, fill sweeps halfway, etc. ....nah, cant do any of that, but with the crazy year we've had, 2% was a slap.


Same here.  I called out once this past year(fainted and fell on my face) and I'm the highest performer on my team.  They used the excuse that I'm not flexible with my schedule.  You hired me knowing I only had this availability.  I'm definitely going to use my sick time now.  I got DEO last time but DIO this time.  The only difference is different manager.  I'll show them 2%.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Apr 20, 2022)

Got my review late last week, I know they don’t have grades anymore so it’s more long sentence ratings plus mostly just a talk, I had a better one than last year but I’m tired of shitty raises when this company can afford 25 cent+ raises. 8 cents is a fucking joke. Still had that dumbass rating Improved Outcomes needed which is so bullshit cus I always work hard and done things right my way too, Management only does it cus I don’t suck up to them or be apart of the Target cult but reality is I don’t give too many fucks working there anymore especially how things went last holiday season plus what’s been going on at my store and the company in the past month where hours are cut, workloads are becoming ridiculous and I’m having to do other stuff outisde of doing carts and being up front. Cannot wait till I finally get a new job and get out of this company because it’s so fucking bullshit.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Apr 20, 2022)

Also wanted to add that it wasn’t my New ETL who took over last summer or the TL that’s been there half of last year, The one who did it came from Inbound and took over the vacant tl spot up front earlier this year and he thinks I can be a TL soon but I needed to be more motivated and do everything they ask. How the fuck can I be motivated with shitty raises and a toxic work culture allowed and they don’t get onto the right people when they fuck up and their priorities are strictly about guests but will get mad when I can get stuff done when they ask me to cover breaks constantly and be up front? It’s like these people love this shit and wonder why store morale is down not just up front but everywhere. Just too many dumbfucks and shit priorities with this company.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 23, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> It seems Target can't get a TL to become an ETL because of the switch from hourly (with overtime) to salaried isn't worth it.



Yup. I've had this exact conversation with my TL. He said they've offered and he's all NOPE.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 23, 2022)

Still wondering why after 9 1/2 years I’m
Only at 15.61. That’s only 61 cents more than a new hire. And that’s less than 7 cents a year for the last 9 years.

I just say to my self targets is paying me up to 24 dollars per hour. Key words  up to.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Apr 24, 2022)

Went ODTM in March. Probably would have been DEO but got DIO & 2% 🙄, making $15.91 after almost 11 years. Whatever making better at my new job and deal with no BS.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Apr 24, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> Still wondering why after 9 1/2 years I’m
> Only at 15.61. That’s only 61 cents more than a new hire. And that’s less than 7 cents a year for the last 9 years.
> 
> I just say to my self targets is paying me up to 24 dollars per hour. Key words  up to.


Consider yourself lucky you make more than me and I’ve been with Target 11 years.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Apr 24, 2022)

RunForACallBox said:


> Went ODTM in March. Probably would have been DEO but got DIO & 2% 🙄, making $15.91 after almost 11 years. Whatever making better at my new job and deal with no BS.


I’ve been 11 years to and don’t make close to what your making. Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 24, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> Still wondering why after 9 1/2 years I’m
> Only at 15.61. That’s only 61 cents more than a new hire. And that’s less than 7 cents a year for the last 9 years.
> 
> I just say to my self targets is paying me up to 24 dollars per hour. Key words  up to.


My issue with the pay is Target screws you when they raise the overall wage.

If Target bumps it to $16 you then make as much as someone they just hired.


----------



## countingsheep (Apr 25, 2022)

_thats my issues to like my tl asked if my raises was "ok" i flat out told them it doesnt matter none of it stacks..going into year 17 and not a damned thing to show for it but starting wage for today.  .  .my other retsil job before this never did that our stuff always stacked and no one ever made more starting than tenured people. Cheapskate spot._


----------



## FMAVRITIAVG (Apr 25, 2022)

Got a DIO, which I suppose is somewhat unexpected (didn't feel like I did a good job in Flex). .30 cent raise ain't great but whatever.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 25, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> My issue with the pay is Target screws you when they raise the overall wage.
> 
> If Target bumps it to $16 you then make as much as someone they just hired.


It happened to me for 27 years. Over and over and over ……


----------



## Sisyphus (Apr 25, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> It happened to me for 27 years. Over and over and over ……


We are peas in a pod. And no matter how many times it happens to you it is still a punch in the gut.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Apr 25, 2022)

FMAVRITIAVG said:


> Got a DIO, which I suppose is somewhat unexpected (didn't feel like I did a good job in Flex). .30 cent raise ain't great but whatever.


For Target .30 is great.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 25, 2022)

Still haven’t received my review. I know what I received because it was on my check.


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 25, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> For Target .30 is great.


Agreed.

However Target still thinks it is 2020 and $15 is way more than anyone else.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Apr 26, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> Agreed.
> 
> However Target still thinks it is 2020 and $15 is way more than anyone else.


I agree


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 26, 2022)

Funny thing about Target reviews is you really have no idea what department I work in and/or what I need to improve.

It's like giving a grade of A or C or F but not elaborating.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Apr 26, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> My issue with the pay is Target screws you when they raise the overall wage.
> 
> If Target bumps it to $16 you then make as much as someone they just hired.


It’s a broke system, The ones who been there should be getting paid more than the new ones so they deserve a bigger wage.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Apr 26, 2022)

Florida Dawg said:


> It’s a broke system, The ones who been there should be getting paid more than the new ones so they deserve a bigger wage.


After this years reviews I finally make more then the newbies.


----------



## FMAVRITIAVG (Apr 26, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> For Target .30 is great.


Fair enough. Guess I was somewhat influenced by the reactions of my flex co-workers, who were all rather unhappy with their .30 cents. I didn't really care, to be quite honest.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 26, 2022)

DEO, 4%. I'm happy, especially with how stressful this year has been so far. It feels good to be appreciated. Sometimes I forget that leadership does see me and does understand how bad things are right now.


----------



## ION the Prize (Apr 26, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> Funny thing about Target reviews is you really have no idea what department I work in and/or what I need to improve.



Got mine today.

You'd swear my TL was just reading off his shopping list. He mentioned tasks that I haven't even been trained on.


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 26, 2022)

ION the Prize said:


> Got mine today.
> 
> You'd swear my TL was just reading off his shopping list. He mentioned tasks that I haven't even been trained on.


So if you read this "shopping list" to someone outside of Target would they know what you do?


----------



## ION the Prize (Apr 26, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> So if you read this "shopping list" to someone outside of Target would they know what you do?



Seriously, they might learn something about what Target team members do throughout their shifts.

It was not tailored to me, though.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Apr 27, 2022)

I got DEO. 4%. I only know cuz I looked at my paycheck and workday. I have not received my review yet. 17.25/HR not bad but I have been here for 17 years so it's not great either.


----------



## Freakieslug (Apr 27, 2022)

17.25 an hour is barely above minimum wage. Full time hours at that wage is just above poverty level. Probably at poverty after paying insurance premiums and taxes. How sad; 17yrs of service and your wages exceed the poverty level just enough to not be at the poverty level. The title for such remains lower class, "poor level" of living. Hmmm other than the wording being different the living conditions are identical.


----------



## lokinix (Apr 27, 2022)

ION the Prize said:


> Got mine today.
> 
> You'd swear my TL was just reading off his shopping list. He mentioned tasks that I haven't even been trained on.


 My ETL was kinda that way, but he blew through it saying "You've been trained here, here and here" and "You are doing above and beyond, doing things that typically TLs do". Basically I got the impression I should do less (not that I would, this is just what I think I should do).


----------



## happygoth (Apr 27, 2022)

Freakieslug said:


> 17.25 an hour is barely above minimum wage. Full time hours at that wage is just above poverty level. Probably at poverty after paying insurance premiums and taxes. How sad; 17yrs of service and your wages exceed the poverty level just enough to not be at the poverty level. The title for such remains lower class, "poor level" of living. Hmmm other than the wording being different the living conditions are identical.


The federal minimum wage is $7.25/hr. The highest state minimum is $14.49. Most states fall well below that. $17.25 is well above the minimum wage for most of the country.


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 27, 2022)

TargetOldTimer said:


> I got a lousy 2%.   Lowest raise I've Ever gotten in the by far.   Last year was 4%, year before 6%.
> 
> Im going to start calling in sick, be late on my MIRs, fill sweeps halfway, etc. ....nah, cant do any of that, but with the crazy year we've had, 2% was a slap.


Agree, this year was the crappiest, most sucky pay raise ever. It's really a pay cut given 8% inflation.  Once I finish my schooling later this summer, I'm likely working elsewhere.


----------



## Freakieslug (Apr 27, 2022)

happygoth said:


> The federal minimum wage is $7.25/hr. The highest state minimum is $14.49. Most states fall well below that. $17.25 is well above the minimum wage for most of the


----------



## ION the Prize (Apr 27, 2022)

lokinix said:


> My ETL was kinda that way, but he blew through it saying "You've been trained here, here and here" and "You are doing above and beyond, doing things that typically TLs do". Basically I got the impression I should do less (not that I would, this is just what I think I should do).



_Yeah_ ...

Not really the same.

But congratulations.


----------



## lokinix (Apr 27, 2022)

I did say kinda since he was just going off a list and expanding.


----------



## lokinix (Apr 27, 2022)

ION the Prize said:


> _Yeah_ ...
> 
> Not really the same.
> 
> But congratulations.


I did say kinda since he was just going off a list and expanding


----------



## ION the Prize (Apr 27, 2022)

lokinix said:


> I did say kinda since he was just going off a list and expanding



It seems like there was a sharp difference in the  _tone_  of our reviews.


----------



## lokinix (Apr 27, 2022)

ION the Prize said:


> It seems like there was a sharp difference in the  _tone_  of our reviews.


Gotcha. I misunderstood. Sorry!


----------



## Freakieslug (Apr 27, 2022)

7.25 is only for a few hillbilly states where the standard of living is a mobile home or project housing. Therefore the 7.25 is more than acceptable pay. I stand corrected. Aside from the 5 or so cheap skate (welfare funded) states the real federal minimum is around 11.50-14.49 you have already stated. The 17.25 wage is still just a few thousand dollars above poverty! Anyway you want to look at it! You must have a very meager standards set for yourself as acceptable or  dissolutioned into believing as true! Wow! I pitty you. Its so sad to see how low your values and standards are as to what you believe to be far above an impoverished wage earning/lifestyle living as something good. I understand being poor and doing without is acceptable for you, and thats ok.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 27, 2022)

Freakieslug said:


> 7.25 is only for a few hillbilly states where the standard of living is a mobile home or project housing. Therefore the 7.25 is more than acceptable pay. I stand corrected. Aside from the 5 or so cheap skate (welfare funded) states the real federal minimum is around 11.50-14.49 you have already stated. The 17.25 wage is still just a few thousand dollars above poverty! Anyway you want to look at it! You must have a very meager standards set for yourself as acceptable or  dissolutioned into believing as true! Wow! I pitty you. Its so sad to see how low your values and standards are as to what you believe to be far above an impoverished wage earning/lifestyle living as something good. I understand being poor and doing without is acceptable for you, and thats ok.


You stated that "17.25 an hour is barely above minimum wage." This is not true, so @happygoth mentioned that. You do not need to personally attack them just because you were wrong.


----------



## Freakieslug (Apr 27, 2022)

I have not attacked anyone. I am stating facts. Your exaggerated comments are also not wanted or needed.


----------



## Freakieslug (Apr 27, 2022)

You must also be another poverty stricken poor wage earner.


----------



## Freakieslug (Apr 27, 2022)

Oops? Dont want this to be taken as an attack. It is a question.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 27, 2022)

Thanks @Xanatos ! @Freakieslug I was just stating facts, so no need for disparaging comments.

The federal minimum wage is $7.25. This is a fact, and means that no state can pay you less than $7.25 an hour_ if_ your job is covered by the Fair Labor Standards Act.

Each state can also set their own minimum wage. A handful of states have no minimum wage laws, and a few have minimum wages that are actually less than the federal, but if your job is covered by the FLSA they have to pay you $7.25. Several follow the federal minimum.

Currently, *only 23 states and DC. *have minimum wages that are $10.00/hr or more. Less than half. Only three (Washington, California, Massachusetts) and DC have $14.00 or more. Only California and DC pay $15 or more, and in California it's for businesses that have 26 employees or more. Less than 26 employees the minimum is $14.

Do I think this is bad? Absolutely. It's a damn travesty. The federal minimum should have been at least $10.00 years ago and should be closer to $15.00 by now. And _*shame *_on the *20* *states *that only pay the fed minimum or even less if they can get away with it. Thanks for dragging New England down, New Hampshire!


----------



## Freakieslug (Apr 27, 2022)

happygoth. Abit overkill but thanks for the noble effort. My attempts at sarcasm have again fallen short. 17.25hrx40hrsx52weeks is 35,880.00gross/yearly. A typical family of 4 is considered to be at poverty 27,800.00. So therefore as i originally had stated yes 17.25 is just barely above the (minimum wage)poverty level. 17.25 an hour only puts this person above poverty far enough to not qualify for government benefits like  medicaid coverage, Ebt, and a few other low or no income help provided by the state. If you go off the net earnings rather than gross earnings the actual cash in hand is at the poverty level, would you not agree with my statement? Thus 17.25 an hour truly is barely above minimum wage/poverty standards.


----------



## YugTegrat (Apr 27, 2022)

Minimum wage is $15/hr. in Long Island, Westchester, and NYC. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## SigningLady (Apr 27, 2022)

I think there is some serious confusion between what minium wage (the lowest wage permitted by law or by a special agreement) and livable wage (minimum income necessary for a worker to meet their basic needs) mean. These terms are not interchangeable as they mean different things.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 27, 2022)

*WTAF?!
This is a basic thread and some how it turns into a shit show.
All it seems to take is one person and we've got a train wreck on our hands.
I don't want to ban anyone but it will happen if this keeps up.
And being an asshole to longtime members in private messages is every bit as uncalled for as doing it on the board.




*


----------



## ION the Prize (Apr 27, 2022)

That is one loud font.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 27, 2022)

Freakieslug said:


> 7.25 is only for a few hillbilly states where the standard of living is a mobile home or project housing. Therefore the 7.25 is more than acceptable pay. I stand corrected. Aside from the 5 or so cheap skate (welfare funded) states the real federal minimum is around 11.50-14.49 you have already stated. The 17.25 wage is still just a few thousand dollars above poverty! Anyway you want to look at it! You must have a very meager standards set for yourself as acceptable or  dissolutioned into believing as true! Wow! I pitty you. Its so sad to see how low your values and standards are as to what you believe to be far above an impoverished wage earning/lifestyle living as something good. I understand being poor and doing without is acceptable for you, and thats ok.


You really have no clue. Lol


----------



## happygoth (Apr 27, 2022)

Freakieslug said:


> happygoth. Abit overkill but thanks for the noble effort. My attempts at sarcasm have again fallen short. 17.25hrx40hrsx52weeks is 35,880.00gross/yearly. A typical family of 4 is considered to be at poverty 27,800.00. So therefore as i originally had stated yes 17.25 is just barely above the (minimum wage)poverty level. 17.25 an hour only puts this person above poverty far enough to not qualify for government benefits like  medicaid coverage, Ebt, and a few other low or no income help provided by the state. If you go off the net earnings rather than gross earnings the actual cash in hand is at the poverty level, would you not agree with my statement? Thus 17.25 an hour truly is barely above minimum wage/poverty standards.


Oh I agree it would near impossible to support a family on $17.25/hr if that was your only source of income, depending on where you live. Maybe some southern states where the cost of living is cheaper. Here in Connecticut one of my sisters makes over $24/hr and would barely be able to afford her own place, even a studio apartment, unless she just paid rent, bare necessity utilities, her car payment, and lived on Ramen noodles. She'd have absolutely no discretionary income, wouldn't even be able to afford to watch TV, lol.

But you have to give Target credit - in all those states that pay only $7.25/hr minimum, a $15/hr job is pretty sweet.


----------



## Sparkle5 (Apr 27, 2022)

Ringwraith917 said:


> I got DEO. 4%. I only know cuz I looked at my paycheck and workday. I have not received my review yet. 17.25/HR not bad but I have been here for 17 years so it's not great either.


And then hours get cut nearly in half. Thanks alot.


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 28, 2022)

Sparkle5 said:


> And then hours get cut nearly in half. Thanks alot.


True.

I find it comical that the raises show up on the paycheck before the reviews.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Apr 28, 2022)

Oops I missed the drama sorry I hadn't checked TBR in a bit. I actually get about 25hrs/week. I do EBay on the side and profited about 12k from that last year too. My girlfriend also makes about the same as me ($16/HR 22hrs/wk). We have one child together. We own a house together (3BR/1BA making mortgage payments of $1021/mo including homeowner's insurance flood insurance mortgage insurace and property taxes only 25 years left yay!) 2 cars, one owned outright, another making $325/mo payments (3 more years), $8k in credit card debt (I know I'm terrible for letting it get that far). Other bills are Tv/internet, cell phone service, car insurance, Trash/water, and power (and food gas etc). Cost of living is fairly low around here. I feel like I have a good work/life balance generally low stress but could get more hours if I wanted them. I'm pretty content at the moment.


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 2, 2022)

DIO 2%. No complaints from me. I'm just happy it wasn't the TL that hates me (or at least it feels like it


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 3, 2022)

Over half the team members in my store have not received their reviews, including me, and now we are being asked to acknowledge them.  Target needs to redo this embarrassing review process.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (May 3, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Oh I agree it would near impossible to support a family on $17.25/hr if that was your only source of income, depending on where you live. Maybe some southern states where the cost of living is cheaper. Here in Connecticut one of my sisters makes over $24/hr and would barely be able to afford her own place, even a studio apartment, unless she just paid rent, bare necessity utilities, her car payment, and lived on Ramen noodles. She'd have absolutely no discretionary income, wouldn't even be able to afford to watch TV, lol.
> 
> But you have to give Target credit - in all those states that pay only $7.25/hr minimum, a $15/hr job is pretty sweet.


I think Target pays well for what they are expecting you to do.  It's a retail job that, unless you are management, shouldn't be considered a career or a job you expect to support your family on.   If you expect someone who is putting toilet paper on the shelf to make $20 an hour, then expect that same toilet paper to go up in price.  

In areas where cost of living is higher Target had adjusted, but they can't be expected to pay enough for their entire team to be supporting their family.  Target is in the business of making money, if you aren't happy making $15 an hour, I'm sure there are a ton of others who would take your job.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (May 4, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> I think Target pays well for what they are expecting you to do.  It's a retail job that, unless you are management, shouldn't be considered a career or a job you expect to support your family on.   If you expect someone who is putting toilet paper on the shelf to make $20 an hour, then expect that same toilet paper to go up in price.
> 
> In areas where cost of living is higher Target had adjusted, but they can't be expected to pay enough for their entire team to be supporting their family.  Target is in the business of making money, if you aren't happy making $15 an hour, I'm sure there are a ton of others who would take your job.


When demands on TMs increase the way they have, I don't agree that it's enough money. We've also lost a couple people to that one silly big blue store recently, because they are paying more.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (May 4, 2022)

NotCynicalYet said:


> When demands on TMs increase the way they have, I don't agree that it's enough money. We've also lost a couple people to that one silly big blue store recently, because they are paying more.


How bad are the demands?!  More than likely you are asked to push more truck or complete some POGs.  It's not like they are asking you to clean toilets or move boulders.


----------



## happygoth (May 4, 2022)

NotCynicalYet said:


> When demands on TMs increase the way they have, I don't agree that it's enough money. We've also lost a couple people to that one silly big blue store recently, because they are paying more.





IhateOPmodel said:


> How bad are the demands?!  More than likely you are asked to push more truck or complete some POGs.  It's not like they are asking you to clean toilets or move boulders.


I admit I am in a position that does not get pressured, thankfully. On rare occasions the closing TL will ask me to do something I hadn't planned on doing that night, like pull 141s or zone an area I'm not usually assigned. At that point I do what they ask, of course, but it may mean something else falls by the wayside. Leadership seems to understand that things are bad, hours are rough, and not everything is going to get done. They know I am not a slacker and that I do what I can, so that buys me some leeway.


----------



## Dream Baby (May 4, 2022)

NotCynicalYet said:


> When demands on TMs increase the way they have, I don't agree that it's enough money. We've also lost a couple people to that one silly big blue store recently, because they are paying more.


On this forum I have seen a few TLs brag on how much they make.

Why these TLs think they are safe in their jobs confounds me?

Target Corporate will realize that pay a TL a high hour wage AND overtime is getting expensive.

They might just lay this people off even and save a couple bucks an hour.

Anyone that thinks being a long time employee at ANY company guarantees continued employment is foolish.


----------



## YugTegrat (May 4, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> I think Target pays well for what they are expecting you to do.  It's a retail job that, unless you are management, shouldn't be considered a career or a job you expect to support your family on.   If you expect someone who is putting toilet paper on the shelf to make $20 an hour, then expect that same toilet paper to go up in price.


The pandemic has shown us that we're considered essential. It's also a lot more than putting toilet paper on the shelf. Since we've all become experts, consultants, and advocates, our responsibilities have more than tripled what they were just a few years ago.


----------



## balthrop (May 4, 2022)

YugTegrat said:


> The pandemic has shown us that we're considered essential. It's also a lot more than putting toilet paper on the shelf. Since we've all become experts, consultants, and advocates, our responsibilities have more than tripled what they were just a few years ago.


Target is getting more work done per unit while it’s expenditure is dropping. So big daddy Brian is making more with less ‘team members’ so nothing is going to change.

well that’s a word salad of a paragraph.  Basically target is achieving its goal of expect more Payless.


----------



## HInbound (May 4, 2022)

DEO, 4%. Reviews are done well in advance of it hitting paycheck (2 weeks prior). Our Inbound team is amazing top to bottom.


----------



## rd123 (May 4, 2022)

I got my review the day before the paycheck came . DEO with 4% increase . I got my review while I was backstocking and it took barely 2 minutes of conversation 😐.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 4, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> How bad are the demands?!  More than likely you are asked to push more truck or complete some POGs.  It's not like they are asking you to clean toilets or move boulders.


Asking to push 5 pallets  6 feet tall of produce for one person in 6 hours is outrageous


----------



## Rarejem (May 4, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> How bad are the demands?!  More than likely you are asked to push more truck or complete some POGs.  It's not like they are asking you to clean toilets or move boulders.


Or do they? 🤣 I work front end and also fulfillment bulk orders plus "whatever else is needed" ....  close call here


----------



## NotCynicalYet (May 5, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> How bad are the demands?!  More than likely you are asked to push more truck or complete some POGs.  It's not like they are asking you to clean toilets or move boulders.


No idea why you would sort of handwave additional duties. Those are added to the workload. That's essentially my point. Everybody has to do more with the same hours, but the same money, which is falling behind the pay of the competition. The worst example of having to do more is DBOs and others on the floor having to jump in to fulfillment all day, but still be pressured to finish daily stuff. You can't have been unaware of this.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (May 5, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> On this forum I have seen a few TLs brag on how much they make.
> 
> Why these TLs think they are safe in their jobs confounds me?
> 
> ...


I never thought of a TL position/pay as being remotely bragworthy lol. Maybe if you're like 18. It would suck if Target decided to cull the herd, but I was thinking the other day it seems possible.


----------



## Dream Baby (May 5, 2022)

NotCynicalYet said:


> I never thought of a TL position/pay as being remotely bragworthy lol. Maybe if you're like 18. It would suck if Target decided to cull the herd, but I was thinking the other day it seems possible.


I meant some TLs that have been with Target for years but aren't dumb enough to become an ETL and lose money because they are now salaried.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (May 6, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> I meant some TLs that have been with Target for years but aren't dumb enough to become an ETL and lose money because they are now salaried.


I did the math on what I would make assuming 50 hours/week (including the overtime rate), and added a premium to that number which would make it worth the extra stress and responsibility, and I realized there's no way Target would pay me that number (and I'm still kinda new, under 3 years so I don't make much). For long timers who have enough annual raises to be well ahead of the rest of us, there really is no freaking way in hell it's worth it.


----------

